# xpen only thread?



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi all!

Well when the bunnies move into my side closet, I defnietly want to house them in an x-pen. I thought I rememberd a thread specially for xpens, but now I cant find it.

Anyone?

:huh


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 27, 2007)

It's here, but a lot of it was lost in the move.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18353&forum_id=21


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you 

Darn!

Im going to make a new one.

hehe


----------

